# my hubby depression, is kill me financial



## lonely509 (Aug 7, 2009)

Hello, I meet my hubby online we date for 9 months and marrige at the same day we meet in person. He's the same way he picture himself by his depression is affecting us finacialy. He go's to bed late and those what to get up till 9 or 10. He works in constrution and his visa has expired. My Family tell me that i need to ask more from him but they know the he came from a abuse parent (alchol, violents and cheat on his mom)... 

He does have any family here so he is alway talk about my family, and some time he get me mad.. I i tell him your is not here but if they were it will be the same has my..... 

My father tell my, he get up late, he need this or that and i don't know how to said to him so he does take in the wrong way.


----------



## Blanca (Jul 25, 2008)

Im afraid depression is sort of a life sentence. It wont get better unless he puts a lot of time and energy into it; which is a contradiction to the disease, really. 

if you decide to stay dont expect things to change. he's probably been this way his whole life. you need to ask yourself if you can live this way the rest of your life.


----------



## preso (May 1, 2009)

lonely509 said:


> Hello, I meet my hubby online we date for 9 months and marrige at the same day we meet in person. QUOTE]
> 
> 
> This part confuses me and I can't move past it. How can you date 9 months and never meet in person?


----------



## Jessee (May 27, 2009)

Do you really want him to be your husband ?How long are you together in real life?

______________________
montecristo cigars


----------

